# Looking for advice on training DVDs



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys just contemplating buying the focused heeling and remote collar DVDs from leerburg. They are fairly pricey, before I buy them are there better or similar one out there that are more reasonably priced?
I want to polish up my heeling and remote collar work.
I really like what I see of Bart Bellon but cant find any DVDs on his remote collar methods. 

Advice appreciated!


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I believe the heeling vid is available through BowWowFlix.com if you want to save some cash. There aren't any DVDs out from Bart, there are a few clips of bits and pieces on YouTube and Vimeo.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Haz Othman said:


> Hey guys just contemplating buying the focused heeling and remote collar DVDs from leerburg. They are fairly pricey, before I buy them are there better or similar one out there that are more reasonably priced?
> I want to polish up my heeling and remote collar work.
> I really like what I see of Bart Bellon but cant find any DVDs on his remote collar methods.
> 
> Advice appreciated!


Check out BowWow Flix
http://www.bowwowflix.com/
where you can rent a lot of the Ellis/Leerburg DVDs
There are also a lot of free videos on the Leerburg site
http://leerburg.com/table.htm


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Haz Othman said:


> Hey guys just contemplating buying the focused heeling and remote collar DVDs from leerburg. They are fairly pricey, before I buy them are there better or similar one out there that are more reasonably priced?
> I want to polish up my heeling and remote collar work.
> I really like what I see of Bart Bellon but cant find any DVDs on his remote collar methods.
> 
> Advice appreciated!


yeah that website in the reply above is the only cheap option, but my experience with them is they didn't have any of the DVDs I really wanted to see instock ready to send me. Your only other option for purchase is ivan balabanov, but he is actually more expensive. I've watched them both and use the ME dvd for my foundation and it is at the core of my focus healing, but I like IB for proofing and distractions. 

You can always check Ebay too.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for the advice signed up with Bowowflix..lol ofcourse the focused healing dvd is out but I think I will wait. Thomas the free vids are to vague I wont the whole package..lol which is probably why they post them.
Rented the teach protection without a decoy dvd should be fun. Still going to have to buy the E Collar vid.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The thing with BowWow Flix is you have to be flexible. There are hundreds of DVD's available. Unfortunately the most popular 
(like some of the Ellis ones) are going to have long waiting periods. It's a lot cheaper then buying them. Pick another DVD to rent and learn something or piss and moan about the long wait for one DVD. (not aimed at any person in particular)


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Ebay - the ME Focused Heeling was listed the other week. I just picked up Andrew Ramsey Foundation of Nosework still in the cellophane for $40 incl shipping. I got the ME Retreive in sparkling condition for $45 incl shipping. Some of the dvds you will want to buy and some you will want to rent. For example, I just rented the ME Send Away from Bowwowflix and I'm glad I did not buy it. Most of the theory is free streaming on Leerburg. Sign up for the weekly newsletter from Leerburg. They occasionally have sales around $10-15 dollar off. If you buy the dvd from Leerburg off of Ebay, versus from their website, then you don't pay shipping, but you don't get the year streaming on your account. But you generally still have to pay a lot for the ME dvd's. 

I find ME theory very informative and helpful. Most of the handler/dog examples on the dvds are pretty poor. But it is some of the best material out on dvd's now. Also look on youtube for videos of folks and their dogs when ME use to travel around and do seminars. Some of the handler/dog examples are better than what was put on the dvd's.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

interesting takes on training dvd's...
actually i also like watching bad handling...easy to see mistakes that you don't want to make, whereas a great dog and great handler look like poetry in motion and a piece of cake ... the finished product ... for me the impossible dream //lol//
- similar to watching NBA games to learn how to play basketball 

for me, watching a great team working is more like inspiration rather than education

the three ME dvd's i have .... they all showed a mix of the good/bad/ugly, with a lot of "why" inserted, rather than a "copy this" POV

or .... if you can get a good set up or camera holder, make your own so you can critique yourself... not always easy to see your own mistakes until you can step back and look at yourself later ... especially if you are doing a complex session involving more than one behavior
... added bennie : very cheap


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

rick smith said:


> or .... if you can get a good set up or camera holder, make your own so you can critique yourself... not always easy to see your own mistakes until you can step back and look at yourself later ... especially if you are doing a complex session involving more than one behavior
> ... added bennie : very cheap


I think this is a must. I did this for a week a few weeks back and it's hard for me to watch the video. All I see is my mistakes (repeating commands, reaching in my treat bag while issuing commands, etc). But all needed pain I think. 

I'm suprised how popular bowwowflix is...I can't stand waiting that long for a dvd I want. Maybe it's because I live and work in the city in CA and it's fast paced *shrug*. I rather part with a few extra bucks, get my product, and move on to something better than checking my dvd que.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

lannie dulin said:


> I think this is a must. I did this for a week a few weeks back and it's hard for me to watch the video. All I see is my mistakes (repeating commands, reaching in my treat bag while issuing commands, etc). But all needed pain I think.
> 
> I'm suprised how popular bowwowflix is...I can't stand waiting that long for a dvd I want. Maybe it's because I live and work in the city in CA and it's fast paced *shrug*. I rather part with a few extra bucks, get my product, and move on to something better than checking my dvd que.


share vids?


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> share vids?


Lol, no

Like I said they were embarrassing to watch, LOL.

Maybe after I clean up my obvious mistakes. Then I could use a some feedback for the stuff I don't pick up on.


----------

